# No neck scar thyroid surgery



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

So far I thought this surgery is used only to remove benign thyroid lesions, however, I learned now that it also can be used to remove thyroid cancer.
Please take a look on this video


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Very interesting - thanks for posting the link.

It's an option, although I am not sure how available it is. My suggestion is to also research the minimally invasive technique that the Cleveland Clinic teaches. That is where my surgeon was trained and my incision on my throat is 3/4".

I'm not sure I would have risked a breast implant rupture for an armpit entry point to remove my thyroid.


----------

